# FMT/FM3/Menaje de Casa



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi all,

I have a couple of related questions that I hope you folks can give me some insight on. I will be moving to Mexico sometime in the next 6 months. I'll enter on an FMT and spend some time traveling with my girlfriend (a Mexican citizen) before settling in Xalapa. Once we find a place in Xalapa, I plan on getting an FM3. I will probably make a few trips back NoB before applying for FM3 status.

Question #1: Once I get the FM3 I'll bring in the main bulk of my possessions with a menaje de casa but I'd like to have some stuff before hand - plus it will make for a smaller main load if I can bring some things down previously. 
I was under the impression that there is very little one can bring into the country under an FMT, but after reading a couple of threads here it appears that you can get away with bringing a fair amount. Is it true that I can bring things in saying they are for "my rental"? If so, what might I get away with?

Question #2: When I enter by car with some possessions (under FMT) I'll be driving from San Antonio to Xalapa so it looks like Brownsville is the most logical entry point. Is there a better entry point considering I'd like to "get away" with crossing with a little more than I probably should?

Question #3: For an FM3 Rentista No-inmigrante one needs to show $1000 of income per month (That's the number that the Mexican consulate in Chicago states). My money will come from my investment account, not Social Security or a pension so I have no document stating a guaranteed income. If I show account statements for several months showing a balance of say $200,000 will they accept that as proof that I'll have income?

Thanks much, you guys are such a great help to us newbies!
Michael


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Each time that you enter Mexico, you will get a new FMT, since it is a single entry document. Each time that you exit Mexico with your car, you MUST stop at Aduana and have them remove the importada temporal sticker and give you a receipt. When you re-enter Mexico, you must import the vehicle again and pay the fee again. Even if you are only going to be out of Mexico for a brief time. This is very important and is now being enforced; it wasn't often enforced in the past.

You may bring in a full car or SUV load of personal property and will probably have no difficulty if it is all used stuff and the total value, at garage sale prices, is under $1000 USD. We did that twice on FMT back in 2001.

There is no need for a menaje de casa if you are bringing your stuff into Mexico in your own vehicle. You might have to pay a little duty if the value is too high, but there is no hassle and you won't need a broker. Have a list, including serial numbers of anything electronic, declare your items and be prepared to pay duty. If you are using a commercial shipping company and broker, you will need a menaje de casa and they will advise you of the details.

You should not feel that you are going to "get away" with anything at any crossing. Mexico is very generous and you should have no problems.

The amount to qualify for an FM3 will vary with the exchange rate, from $1000 to $1300 in recent years. INM often does accept proof of significant resources but the term 'rentista' really does signify 'pensioner' so that isn't guaranteed. Three months before your FM3 application, and before each renewal, it might be wise to sell enough shares to satisfy the requirement and have the money deposited into your bank account. Do that far enough ahead so that you will have three months of bank statements to give INM, along with your investment documents, and you should be home free. You will probably be doing that anyway in order to have the necessary funds to live.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you RVGRINGO,

I appreciate all the information. The only question I have is with the following:



RVGRINGO said:


> There is no need for a menaje de casa if you are bringing your stuff into Mexico in your own vehicle. You might have to pay a little duty if the value is too high, but there is no hassle and you won't need a broker. Have a list, including serial numbers of anything electronic, declare your items and be prepared to pay duty. If you are using a commercial shipping company and broker, you will need a menaje de casa and they will advise you of the details.


I was under the impression that if I have an FM3, I'll be able to bring in a reasonable amount of possessions without duty. Are you saying that I should be prepared to pay if I have items beyond what is allowed?

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You will probably have no problem unless you have some new electronics or appliances, especially a desktop computer. Be sure anything less than six months old is packed to look used; no original packaging, for example. Most of the time, folks get a green light and just get waved on through. If you should get a red light, you might have an inspection or just a cursory peek. I wouldn't worry too much about it. Remember, no weapons or ammunition, not even an empty cartridge!


----------



## Mary2255 (Jun 7, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Each time that you enter Mexico, you will get a new FMT, since it is a single entry document. Each time that you exit Mexico with your car, you MUST stop at Aduana and have them remove the importada temporal sticker and give you a receipt. When you re-enter Mexico, you must import the vehicle again and pay the fee again. Even if you are only going to be out of Mexico for a brief time. This is very important and is now being enforced; it wasn't often enforced in the past.
> 
> You may bring in a full car or SUV load of personal property and will probably have no difficulty if it is all used stuff and the total value, at garage sale prices, is under $1000 USD. We did that twice on FMT back in 2001.
> 
> ...


I have a similar question but am still a little confused with my situation. We have our FM3s and got them right before the rules changed in August 2010. My question is this; do we or do we not have to have a menaje de casa if we are moving ourselves (in one vehicle) across the border? If so, do we need to show values, (garage sale prices) on our items which won't amount to over 
$1000.00. Our vehicle is paid for and we have all of our necessary papers in order but this menaje de casa still confuses me. 

Also, do we have to have an address in Mexico (Ajijic) as a destination address as we will be staying at the Plaza Hotel until we can find permanent housing? Could we put the address as Ajijic, Jalisco, Mexico or the address of the place we'll be staying even though it won't be our permanent address?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The immigration forms changed in May, 2010. As such, it isn't likely that you have an FM3, but a 'no inmigrante credencial', a plastic card, rather than the old FM3 booklet, unless a consulate issued a booklet, which they weren't supposed to do any more. Since May, 2010, those documents can only be issued in Mexico.
In your case, you have no need for a menaje de casa.
You can use the address of your hotel, temporarily.


----------



## Mary2255 (Jun 7, 2010)

We were issued the old FM3 booklet and had gotten it on July 29th, 2010. Sounds like they shouldn't have issued it am I right? Will we have another fee to pay at the border? Obviously we paid for the FM3 booklets and our vehicle permit but will we have to do it all over again at the border when we arrive?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I don't know. Just present your FM3 booklet at INM when you enter, and don't ask any questions. Just be sure that they stamp your entry on the 'Entradas' page.
If they do reject your booklet, simply ask them to cancel it and you can then enter on an FMM. If that happens, you will have to apply for the new 'credencial' when you arrive at your destination.
In any case, be sure that you note the expiry date (vigencia) in your booklet and start your renewal with INM with 30 days of that date.
Have a good trip.


----------



## Mary2255 (Jun 7, 2010)

Thank you soooooooo much!
Blessings,
Mary


----------



## grammaz (Nov 6, 2010)

We crossed into Mexico this morning at Nogales on an FMT with a loaded Dodge Caravan and roof top carrier with used household goods for our condo in PV. Total value at a garage sale was probably around $1,000 so we didn't declare anything. We sailed through the green lights and no one asked any questions. We had put a lot of clothing and bedding in those space bags where you suck all the air out to save space. I was having nightmares about having to open them and knowing there would be no vacuums at the checkpoints to suck all the air back out and then we would never get everything back into the van. Now I can sleep easier tonight.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

FMT? Take another look; it should be an FMM, good for up to 180 days. If you will stay longer, you have 30 days from entry to apply for a visa. The FMM cannot be renewed.


----------

